# bugz eye mesh goggles



## cornraker (Jul 31, 2008)

anybody use them?


----------



## Wolfking42084 (Jul 31, 2008)

Yeah, sure do. They look stupid, but they really help out with flying obects that always find my eyes. Try a pair, you should like them.


----------



## masiman (Jul 31, 2008)

cornraker said:


> anybody use them?



I also use them. They work well enough. I have not figure out how to comfortably wear them with a helmet so that I can slip them off when I'm climbing and quickly put them on for the cuts. If I know I will be doing alot of that, I suffer with just the glasses.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Jul 31, 2008)

They are a very poor choice for arborist use, when it comes to cutting. Finer sawdust still gets in your eyes, no matter fine or medium mesh. I have both. Also, keep in mind that since they do shade your eyes, to an extent, your pupils will dilate. Since they provide no UV protection, whatsoever, the rays will penetrate your eyes even more. With the wire mesh, there is a chance that even more harmful UV rays wil be reflected into your eyes than if you are wearing no eye protection at all. I use mine, now, for indoor projects where any projectiles are not as fine as sawdust. If you're just doing some climbing, on a very cloudy day, I suppose they would be OK. The same company makes some premium poly goggles with a side venting system that is not supposed to fog. They are around $50 a pair. I have yet to check them out. I do have some goggles that sit just fine on my helmet and then drop down when I need them. They never have fogged. I believe I paid about $20 for them. If you are interested, just pm me and I'll try to dig up where I got them.


----------



## B-Edwards (Jul 31, 2008)

What Sunrise guy said.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 31, 2008)

I had never considered UV when using a mesh, so I was pleased to read your post.

You should be aware, however, that UV rays are as bad on overcast days as they are on clear days. Apparently, UV goes right through a cloud.

The worst sunburn I ever had was from water skiing all day long. It was completely overcast, and I never knew I was at risk.


----------



## treemandan (Jul 31, 2008)

Before the Bugz I was in and out of Wills Eye Hospital like a repeat customer at a crack house.
A little dust? a little radiation? What? You guys are treemen right?
find me a set of glasses or goggles that don't fog and I will kiss your butt... twice. of course I have to try them first before I pucker up so don't even bother telling me what works.


----------



## mckeetree (Jul 31, 2008)

My guys don't like them. Why? I wiil ask them tomorrow...


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Aug 1, 2008)

pdqdl said:


> I had never considered UV when using a mesh, so I was pleased to read your post.
> 
> You should be aware, however, that UV rays are as bad on overcast days as they are on clear days. Apparently, UV goes right through a cloud.
> 
> The worst sunburn I ever had was from water skiing all day long. It was completely overcast, and I never knew I was at risk.



You are exactly right with the overcast day scenario and that is why I said "very cloudy." Even so, yep, the UV will still be out there.


----------



## pistol pete (Aug 1, 2008)

treemandan said:


> Before the Bugz I was in and out of Wills Eye Hospital like a repeat customer at a crack house.
> A little dust? a little radiation? What? You guys are treemen right?
> find me a set of glasses or goggles that don't fog and I will kiss your butt... twice. of course I have to try them first before I pucker up so don't even bother telling me what works.



I bet my dad used the same line on his goofy goggle wearing buddies. Today he can't figure out which restroom to use without his reading glasses.


----------



## Scars2prove-it (Aug 2, 2008)

I tried them and they still let a bunch of dust get in my eyes. I was better off squinting. They sat in the glove box until somebody finally threw them out.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (Aug 2, 2008)

I still can't see!!!! Too much dust !


----------



## treemandan (Aug 2, 2008)

I figured the only way to stop getting dust in my eyes was to get a desk job.
I tried everything out there from ski goggles to racket ball goggles. Been with the buggy boos for some time, still get jabbed every now and again, I just thought it was part of the job.


----------



## treemandan (Aug 2, 2008)

pistol pete said:


> I bet my dad used the same line on his goofy goggle wearing buddies. Today he can't figure out which restroom to use without his reading glasses.



It ain't like I am saying what you think I am saying there but fact is, you are lucky if all you need is reading glasses after a career in the sticks.
Personally I am not very picky, either restroom will work just fine.


----------



## woodchux (Aug 11, 2008)

I've never used the goggles... But i love the mesh glasses.


----------



## SustainableTree (Aug 14, 2008)

I use them and think they are great..........never had thought about the UV issue. Makes sense, but I guess you have to pick your poison! Do fogged up glasses make your eyes dialate?  

My guys on the ground love them.


----------

